# i want to help me to overclock my  4770k and asus  z87 deluxe  .



## newtonman (Sep 9, 2018)

hi before one  year i did overlock my  4770k   from  the program asus  suit 3  but i had some problems

can  you help me to overclock  my  4770k  from the bios  of  asus  z87 deluxe?

i have  take  fotos  the  pictures  from my asus  z87  deluxe  for to  help me to overclock  my  4770k.






also i have one  video from oe person who had the same  motherboard and cpu









can  you help me which values to put in every field  from  these  2  fotos i  have taken from asus  z87  deluxe?


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 9, 2018)

"No speaka da lingo" 
why not just follow his instruction's and input his Settings ( its a Start)
Remember not all Motherboards and CPU's will hit the Same Overclock


----------



## newtonman (Sep 9, 2018)

can   you help  me  please  in  these 2 fotos>??>  to  put  the values??

i have take fotos the pictures from my asus z87 deluxe for to help me to overclock my 4770k. 
did  you see  the   the 2  fotos  please??

I HAVE   http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/cpu-liquid-cooler/nepton-240m/



 AND PSU  http://www.coolermaster.com/powersupply/masterwatt-series/masterwatt-maker-1500/


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 9, 2018)

Basic OC instructions-
Set your cpu core voltage to 1.32 (you could go higher, but I will not advise it so I won't be responsible if you fry your motherboard. 1.32 is a safe voltage for the 4770k)
Start increasing your 1 core ratio limit one level at a time
test stability and check temperatures between each ratio limit increase until you either get a BSOD or become happy with the OC level.
Once happy with OC level, start decreasing your cpu core voltage a little bit at a time, testing stability between each decrease. When you get a BSOD, set core voltage to last setting that did not give a BSOD.
Done


----------



## newtonman (Sep 9, 2018)

example if i want to to overclock  my  4770k to  4,,4  or  4,5
what  values i  will  put  for  core   ratio  limit and  min  cpu cash  ratio and  max  cpu cash  ratio?/  ??

also
in cpu  core  voltaGE  WHAT I  WILL PUT?

AND ALSO IN CPU  CPU CORE VOLTAGE OVERIDE WHAT I  WILL PUT?>?

ALSO DO I NEED  ANOTHER  THINGS TO PLAY  WITH IN ASUS  Z87 DELUXE??
I MEAN FOR  THE OVERCLOCKING  I NEED  ONLY 
core ratio limit
min cpu cash ratio
max cpu cash ratio
cpu core voltaGE
CORE VOLTAGE OVERIDE  ??

CAN  YOU HELP  ME  PLEASE??


----------



## FireFox (Sep 9, 2018)

newtonman said:


> also i have one  video from oe person who had the same  motherboard and cpu



Why don't you fallow the steps shown in the video?


----------



## newtonman (Sep 9, 2018)

how many  hours i will have to stress  my  cpu with  aida64??  2  hours or more/?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 9, 2018)

synthetic stress tests are not 100% precise for pointing out instability, though if you pass an hour of aida64 and 10 runs of IBT at max you're most likely fine. Realbench is good too.
Frankly I don't stress test, with the amount of stuff I do on my rig I just let time verify that.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 9, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> ith the amount of stuff I do on my rig I just let time verify that.



In fact, i don't waste time doing stress test, 5 hours of stress test is 5 hours less Gaming


----------



## newtonman (Sep 9, 2018)

10 runs of IBT at max  ???  what is this??

*IntelBurnTest 2.54  this  you mean??*


----------



## hat (Sep 9, 2018)

IBT (Intel Burn Test) is an intense stress test program. If you can survive at least 10 runs of it, there's a good chance your system is pretty stable.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 9, 2018)

newtonman said:


> 10 runs of IBT at max  ???  what is this??



IBT = IntelBurnTest

It is a stress test tool/software


----------



## newtonman (Sep 9, 2018)

so  1  hour with aida  stress is  enough?

i have alread pass 1  hour with aida and i dont have crashing


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 9, 2018)

hat said:


> IBT (Intel Burn Test) is an intense stress test program. If you can survive at least 10 runs of it, there's a good chance your system is pretty stable.


well I had watch dogs 2 crash in 5 minutes after 4790k passed 10 runs at max, frankly that's what I use to stress test now, this game will eat as much cpu resources as you throw at it, just lower the settings.



newtonman said:


> so  1  hour with aida  stress is  enough?
> 
> i have alread pass 1  hour with aida and i dont have crashing



If I was to choose the best sytnthetic stress test that doesn't take 24 hrs like p95 that'd be realbench. If you passed 1 hr of aida means you're either stable or very close. Just keep using the pc, throw some demanding tasks at it.


----------



## newtonman (Sep 9, 2018)

after i will  finish  the aida i will show you the results for aida64  and tell me  your  thoughts  ok??

i have  aida  1  hour already to stop the  stress??


----------



## FireFox (Sep 9, 2018)

newtonman said:


> so  1  hour with aida  stress is  enough?
> 
> i have alread pass 1  hour with aida and i dont have crashing



Which one did you run, Stress CPU or Stress FPU?



cucker tarlson said:


> If you passed 1 hr of aida means you're either stable or very close.



Depends which test he ran


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 9, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Which one did you run, Stress CPU or Stress FPU?


Good question, aida's stress test in pretty weak unless you test fpu too.


----------



## newtonman (Sep 9, 2018)

i am testing and  the  fpu also wright now

to stop the stress  from cpu and fpu?? 1 hour have passed already and i  dont have crash

i am testing and  both at same time


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 9, 2018)

test fpu alone, not cpu and fps and cache at the same time. and prepare for hot temps.


----------



## newtonman (Sep 9, 2018)

what  you mean?? i did  both now

to stop the test now??


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 9, 2018)

I mean fpu tests alone, just fpu, not fpu + cpu. having all of them checked will mix the load, when you click fpu alone it's a proper torture, closest thing to finding your 100% stability. fpu test can literally double the power draw of cpu test.when you clicked all of them, you got a mix of various loads, both heavy and medium.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 9, 2018)

newtonman said:


> what  you mean?? i did  both now
> 
> to stop the test now??



Run just FPU alone.


----------



## newtonman (Sep 9, 2018)

how many  hours to run  fpu aLONE??


----------



## FireFox (Sep 9, 2018)

newtonman said:


> how many  hours to run  fpu aLONE??



Let it run for 1 hour, would b enough


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 9, 2018)

newtonman said:


> how many  hours to run  fpu aLONE??


if you can run it for an hour that's great.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 9, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> if you can run it for an hour that's great.



Hoping temps wont be a problem


----------



## newtonman (Sep 9, 2018)

and later to do for  cpu?? alone??


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 9, 2018)

People get too freaked out about stress testing. Just make it boot to windows, after that it's easy  Had a bsod or freeze ? Just nudge the voltage by 0.010 up,rinse,repeat.



newtonman said:


> and later to do for  cpu?? alone??


nah don't waste you precious time for the cpu tests alone, it'll probably pass on a half stable cpu too, it's just a light load. pass 1 hr of fpu and then just do stuff.


----------



## newtonman (Sep 9, 2018)

i did i have overheating


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 9, 2018)

newtonman said:


> i did i have overheating


what are you cooling that 4770k with ?


----------



## FireFox (Sep 9, 2018)

newtonman said:


> i did i have overheating



I knew it was going to happen


----------



## newtonman (Sep 9, 2018)

cooler master nepton  240

and  for  voltage i put 1230./


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 9, 2018)

I agree - let time tell, run 10-11 cinebench multithread runs one after the other and if the score is somewhat consistent go and play some games - make sure to save frequently though.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 9, 2018)

newtonman said:


> cooler master nepton  240


what were your temps ? is the thermal paste fairly fresh ? mounted firmly ?

with haswell and fpu test you're probably limited by the pigeon poop under the IHS, not the cooler.

if you keep getting too high temps in aida fpu, try something else. IBT is very demanding but still not as hot as fpu.


----------



## newtonman (Sep 9, 2018)

now??


----------



## FireFox (Sep 9, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> if you keep getting too high temps in aida fpu, try something else. IBT is very demanding but still not as hot as fpu.



I am on Watercooling and running FPU the temps will be around 80c


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 9, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I am on Watercooling and running FPU the temps will be around 80c


custom loop is another story. plus haswell is known to heat up like a mother****** in stress tests.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 9, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> custom loop is another story. plus haswell is known to heat up like a mother****** in stress tests.



What i was trying to say is that even with a Custom loop temps tend to get high when running FPU


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 9, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> What i was trying to say is that even with a Custom loop temps tend to get high


yup, either delid, get a soldered one, or get used to paying your cpu reparations for what you made it suffer through


----------



## newtonman (Sep 9, 2018)

?


----------



## FireFox (Sep 9, 2018)

newtonman said:


> ?



?

Trying to guess what you mean.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 9, 2018)

4.3GHz at 1.21v is fairly good for 4770k, they weren't good clockers. You still have lots of headroom if you can get 4.3 stable at 1.21v, just don't use fpu stress test if you can't cool the cpu down. Like others suggested,do some heavy real world tasks like video encoding.

psssst, da vinci is fantastic video software, and it's free


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 9, 2018)

newtonman said:


> ?


Low quality post


----------



## FireFox (Sep 9, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> Low quality post



It doesn't even say that


----------



## newtonman (Sep 9, 2018)

i will do some tests and i will show you

with  da vinci  what  kind of test  will do??



Synthetic Everything Benchmarks Davinci Resolve   this program  you mean?

i dont  understand something i want to  help me
i overclocked  my 4770k in 4.5  with  1250  manual voltage  and i  run  the  intelburn test#
and  i have  the results

https://snag.gy/yYAIgH.jpg

so if i passed  this test what it means??

but i dont understand with  aida64  when i did the test with  stress  fpu i had overheating

from  these  2  which is  the  best  aida64  or   intelburn  ??


----------



## newtonman (Sep 10, 2018)

i did and  the realbench stress test   and it passed me  without problems

so if i passed  these  2  my overclockling is stable??


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 10, 2018)

That means it has passed initial stability tests. Next is to use it. Play some games. Run some programs (make backups of your work frequently). Use it as you plan to use it. That is the real test. If you get no crashes using it, and your temperatures stay under 80'c, yes, it is stable.


----------



## newtonman (Sep 10, 2018)

but  why  when  i used  aida  when i did the test with stress fpu i had overheating ??

and  with these  2  programs  realbench stress  and  intelburn test  i didnt  have problems>??>
can you  tell me  please??


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 10, 2018)

different programs stress the cpu differently

what temperature are you calling overheating?


----------



## newtonman (Sep 10, 2018)

in core  temp when i use it with   intelburn test 

i have  these  temperatures when it stress

also  this temperatures in real  gaming can exist??

https://snag.gy/5v64Ld.jpg


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 10, 2018)

if you're getting 4000Mhz at 100c means you're hitting TJ max even though you're power throttling like hell.


----------



## newtonman (Sep 10, 2018)

https://snag.gy/5v64Ld.jpg 
what  you mean?? power throttling ??

i had  these  temperatures


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 10, 2018)

Did you increase the current and power limit in BIOS ? Cause the multiplier drops to 40x.


----------



## newtonman (Sep 10, 2018)

you mean the  voltage??

i overclocked my 4770k in 4.5 with 1250 manual voltage

you mean  the  manual voltage ??

in  bios i  have  put  in  4.5 and  1250  manual voltage

do you want to take some  photos  from  bios??


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 10, 2018)

no, power and current limit. I'd say raise them to 150 but seeing how you get 100 degrees already I say have the cpu cooled properly first and then get back to us. 100c at 4000 is just awful.


----------



## newtonman (Sep 10, 2018)

where is  this   power and current limit ??
in my bios?

so what to do tell me  please??


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 10, 2018)

yes but don't touch them until you can cool that cpu to 80-90 degrees at least.


----------



## newtonman (Sep 10, 2018)

to put  150  you mean??

but  how  to cool  cpu to 80-90 degrees  ??

what to do tell me  please/?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 10, 2018)

first thing, post a picture of CPUZ showing us what your CPU is actually running at. This is what I'm asking to see(but for your CPU)- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





100'c on a 4 ghz 4770k with a 240mm aio water cooling should not be happening, regardless of what program you run. Unless you have the computer in a really hot environment. What temperature is the room the computer is in?


----------



## newtonman (Sep 10, 2018)

Delid από εδώ..... 

https://www.caseking.de/der8auer-delid-die-mate-2-fsd8-019.html



Liquid metal εδω..... 

https://www.e-shop.gr/thermal-grizzly-conductonaut-liquid-metal-thermal-compound-1gr-p-PER.816394


DO I NEED  Delid AND  Liquid metal ??


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 10, 2018)

please give us a picture of CPUZ showing your CPU settings


----------



## newtonman (Sep 10, 2018)

IN MY  ROOM WE  HAVE  20 CELCIUS

OK  WAIT A SECOND

https://snag.gy/NTygAu.jpg

I DID


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 10, 2018)

ok, that looks good, next question-

when you installed the Nepton 240, how much thermal paste did you use?

are you positive that the fans and pump are properly plugged into the proper connections on the motherboard?


----------



## newtonman (Sep 10, 2018)

I MEAN THE Nepton 240,  THEY INSTALLED  FROM THE SHOP WHICH I  BOUGHT

YES I AM POSITIVE  FOR  THE  FANS

so??   what to do tell me  please??
which  causes  the problems??

to buy Delid   and   Liquid metal  ??


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 10, 2018)

Take it back to the shop and tell them it is over heating and that you would like for them to check to make sure the heat sink is properly mounted on the CPU. Or you could take the heat sink off and remount it yourself. That would be what I would do at this point. I'm thinking your heat sink is not properly seated on the CPU.


----------



## newtonman (Sep 10, 2018)

if we  say example  that  heat sink is  properly seated on the CPU  what  another problems could be??


then i  have to buy  Delid and Liquid metal   if  the problem is not in   the  heat sink??


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 10, 2018)

Probably, but I don't remember 4770k being THAT hot with only running at 4 GHz (that is a very small OC). I know you have it OC'ed to 4.5 GHz, but because of it's temperatures, it's only running at 4GHz.

BTW, here are my temps running IBT with my 3930k OC'ed and running at 4.125 GHz with 1.305 volts-


----------



## newtonman (Sep 10, 2018)

so  which  causes  the problem??


----------



## FireFox (Sep 10, 2018)

BarbaricSoul said:


> 100'c on a 4 ghz 4770k with a 240mm aio water cooling should not be happening,



Agree but i wouldn't be surprised if the CPU is almost hitting 100c when running Aida FPU.


@newtonman do you mind to run Aida stress CPU for at least 10 minutes? and let me know which temps you get.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 10, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Agree but i wouldn't be surprised if the CPU is almost hitting 100c when running Aida FPU.



but he's running IBT and getting those temps


----------



## FireFox (Sep 10, 2018)

BarbaricSoul said:


> but he's running IBT and getting those temps



Missed the post where he showed he was running IBT.


----------



## newtonman (Sep 10, 2018)

i dont  know  why i have  those temps??
what causes  the problem??

so to  run aida64  only  for cpu??


----------



## FireFox (Sep 10, 2018)

newtonman said:


> i dont  know  why i have  those temps??
> what causes  the problem??
> 
> so to  run aida64  only  for cpu??



please


----------



## newtonman (Sep 10, 2018)

ok  i will  do/.

for  how many hours?to run it??

and also i will, print the aida4cpuid


----------



## FireFox (Sep 10, 2018)

newtonman said:


> ok  i will  do/.
> 
> for  how many hours?to run it??
> 
> and also i will, print the aida4cpuid



Just 10 or 15 minutes


----------



## newtonman (Sep 10, 2018)

ok  i will show you  and  the pictures..

i dont  understand  why i  have high temps with  aiida when i stress  fpu and also with  
 IBT.


but now i am stressing only the cpu in aida i see better  temperatures

i will show  you the pictures now..

https://snag.gy/sQ92Ei.jpg

https://snag.gy/47oDns.jpg

https://snag.gy/6MayUk.jpg

i did

the  temps are  very low when i  stress  with  aida only the cpu


the  temps will be high if i stress  with 
 fpu and also with 
IBT. 

so what  do  you understand  from all these  thing because i have confused now


----------



## John Naylor (Sep 10, 2018)

No you do not need to delid and use liquid metal on a 4770k.  In fact, with your level of experience, I'd strongly advise against it.  I have never hit the temperature wall on a 4770k, every OC has been limited by voltage rather than temps.  Most of our builds were custom loops w/ voltages in BIOS at around 1.38 ... saw 1.41 in stress testing, instantaneous 1.5's when AVX present.   I found this on HD. ... this was the handout we gave users after build was completed and CPU / GPU OC'd.


 = = = = = = =  = = = =  = =  =

"Minimalists Guide to Haswell Overclocking on Asus Boards".  I don't have the patience to invest 100 of hours but I admire those who do.  Using this method, most can knock it off a very decent OC in a weekend.

1.  Stop using AIDA, Prime 95 or anything else like that.  Download RoG Real Bench, HWiNFO64

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?43233-Realbench-v2-Discussion-Thread-Download-Links
http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


_Usage of testing and monitoring programs:

When you open Real Bench, move both windows to left side of screen.  Open HWiNFO64, run "sensors only", you will get a pop up asking whether to disable reading the Asus EC chip, click "Disable this sensor".  Move the HWiNFO64 window to upper right hand corner of screen.  Stretch bottom of window to full screen height.  Make the following changes:

-Right Click on "System" right at the top, select hide.
-In the next section, hide the last 4 lines starting  "Core CPU Thermal Throttling" (if you watch temps, this is useless)
-Skip over the next section and Hide the section after that (section includes CPU Package thru DRAM Power)
-Now the whole reasons we did that was so you could see everything you wanna see at same time.   You should be able to see Vcore 0, 1 and 2 at -the bottom of the window.  If not hide a few more lines.  Save and Quit will save your edits._ 

2.  I am going to assume that you want your PC to power down and reduce voltages when not needed so for this we'll use Adaptive settings.  Adaptive will throw an extra 0.10 to 0.13 volts at your CPU when AVX instructions are present.  Again, I would NOT use P95 or AIDA on this setting without constant attention.

3.  After setting BIOS to defaults, Input the following settings and then right click on them to add them to your favorites page.  This will allow you to access all the settings you need to without bouncing all over the BIOS:

AI Overclock Tuner = Auto
1-Core Ratio Limit = 42 (all others should automatically change with Sync all cores selected above)
Max. CPU Cache Ratio = Auto
Min. CPU Cache Ratio = Auto
Fully Manual Mode = Disabled
Core Voltage = Adaptive
Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage = 1.200
Core Cache Voltage = Adaptive
Additional Turbo Mode CPU Cache Voltage = Auto
Eventual CPU Input Voltage = 1.90
DRAM Voltage = Auto

I'd suggest taking a screen shot (F12) of the favorites page when ya have successfully passed the stress tests.

4.  Open Real Bench, select Benchmark Tab  Check only the last box.  Open HWiNFO64, run "sensors only" as described above.  Start Real Bench and don't touch mouse till finished.  Observe voltages and temps.   If you can get thru these 2 minutes, your close.

5.  Then try checking all 4 boxes and run again  NOTE:   During the 3rd test Open CL will send AVX instructions to CPU; pay close attention to Vcores as they will spike as described above.   If passes.....

6.  Switch to the Stress Test Tab and select the amount of RAM you have in your system and 2 hours..... (Note:  If you plan on raising cache and / or RAM after a run, I will usually save the two hours and skip this step until I have Multiplier / Cache and RAM speed at my targets.  

7.  If at any point you fail, up Core Voltage to 1.225 (+0.025)...Always watch temps and stop tests if you reach temperatures of concern (> 85C in my book).  Record the following:

42/A/A/Auto - Shorthand for 42 Multiplier / Auto Max. Cache / Auto Min, Cache / Auto DRAM setting
Actual RAM Speed - i.e. 1600
Ambient = Room Temperature
Coolant Temp at Idle = Requires a sensor
Idle Core Temps Before Test on Each Core = i.e. 25, 26, 24, 22
Average Core Temps for Each Core During Test = i.e. 59.6,  58.2, 52.7, 49.4
Max Core Temps During Test on Each Core = i.e. 65, 62, 59, 54
Settings you input in BIOS for VCore, VCC Ring (Cache), VCCIN (Eventual), DRAM i.e. 1.2000, Auto, 1.900, Auto
Actual Readings in BIOS for VCore, VCC Ring, VCCIN, DRAM i.e.  1.040, 1.122, NA, 1.671
Actual Readings in HWiNFO64 for VCore, VCC Ring, VCCIN, DRAM i.e.  1.296, NA, 1.920, 1.681
Highest Voltage Reading on any Core During each of the 4 Benchmarks, i.e. Image Ed. 1.200 / Encoding 1.216 / Open CL 1.296 / Multitask    1.248

7.  If at any point you fail, up Core Voltage to 1.250 (+0.025).   If ya fail again, go another notch (1.275) but I'd stop there.

8.  Once you pass, it's time to consider cache voltage.  Some are content to leave at Auto (39) as it affects very, very few applications (skip to step 9 if this is you), others try and get as close as they can to the CPU Multiplier.  If you want cache up, go to 42/42/42/Auto.  If ya fail, bring up cache voltage in same 0.025 increments.

Settings will look like this when starting:

Max. CPU Cache Ratio = 42
Min. CPU Cache Ratio = 42
Additional Turbo Mode CPU Cache Voltage = 1.200

9.  Once stable, it's now time to get ya RAM up to its rated 2133, 2400 or whatever.  Change 1st setting above to XMP

AI Overclock Tuner = XMP

Referring back to step 6, this is the point I normally do the 2 hour test when I am "done" with a given multiplier.  So run the 2 hour test here, followed by an 8 hour test w/ Intel ETU.

10.  If ya fail.... up ya voltages as per above..... as long as things don't get too hot.....see limits below.  If ya pass, it's time to see if we can lower temps and voltages.  I dunno if it matters what order ya do it in but I did VCCIN 1st till I failed then bumped up till I got lowest stable setting.  Then did VCCring (Cache Voltage Setting in BIOS) till I got lowest stable setting....and finally VID (BIOS CPU Voltage setting) last.  I leaped in "half" amounts.

For example.... Default VCCIn is reportedly less than 1.8 .... so if 1.9 worked, i went "half way" to 1.85 .... if 1.85 failed, I went halfway between known good and bad to 1.875 ....same deal with VID and VCCring.   

11.  With the 42 series if tests complete, "rinse and repeat" with steps 3 thru 10 after moving up to CPU Multiplier to 43, then 44 or as high as you are willing to go.  At 46 multiplier I found 1.9 VCCIN to be inadequate....  this is the one voltage I found that going too high or too low is problematic (other than heat and maximum upset voltage limits of course).   I went to 1.98 (last yellow setting) and it was too low..... 2.08 was too high.   2.04 worked for me w/ 46 multiplier,

12.  These are my settings to give ya an idea of luck I had .... your mileage will vary.  Asterisked ones are those I didn't go back and try and get better temps / voltages.

42/42/42/XMP (2400) *
VCore    1.200
VCC Ring    1.200
VCCIN (Ev)    1.880
DRAM    1.700
Avg Max Core Temp = 59.0C  (28.0C Ambient)

43/43/43/XMP (2400) *
VCore    1.225
VCC Ring    1.225
VCCIN (Ev)    1.880
DRAM    1.700
Avg Max Core Temp = 56.5C (27.4C Ambient)

44/44/44/XMP (2400) *
VCore    1.260
VCC Ring    1.260
VCCIN (Ev)    1.880
DRAM    1.700
Avg Max Core Temp = 59.0C (24.5C Ambient)

45/45/45/XMP (2400) 
VCore    1.325
VCC Ring    1.325
VCCIN (Ev)    1.880
DRAM    1.700 *
Avg Max Core Temp = 63.0C (22.9C Ambient)


46/43/43/XMP (2400) 
VCore    1.385
VCC Ring    1.385
VCCIN (Ev)    2.020
DRAM    1.700
Avg Max Core Temp = 69.0C (23.0C Ambient)

46/46/46/XMP (2400) 
VCore    1.385
VCC Ring    1.410
VCCIN (Ev)    2.040
DRAM    1.70
Avg Max Core Temp = 72.0C (24.4C Ambient)


13.  As for cooling / heat / voltage concerns

Here's Asus recommendations:



> A very good air cooler is required for voltage levels above 1.15V.
> 1.20V-1.23V requires use of closed loop water coolers.
> At 1.24V-1.275V dual or triple radiator water cooling solutions are advised.



My thinking is:

Up to 1.200v = Very Good Air Cooler (Hyper 212)
Up to 1.250v = Best Air Coolers (Phanteks PH-TC14-PE, Silver Arrow or Noctua DH14) ....... Dual 140mm CLC / AIO Cooler w/ 1500 rpm fans (Corsair H110)
Up to 1.275v = Extreme Speed Dual Fan CLC / AIO w/ 2700 rpm fans (too noisy for most folks)
Up to 1.287v = Best air coolers (Cryorig R1 / Noctua DH-15)
Up to 1.300v = Swiftech AIOs ( Swifteh H220-X / H240-X)
Up to 1.325v = Custom Loop w/ 15C Delta T (3 x 120mm / 140mm) *
Up to 1.400 = Custom Loop w/ 10C Delta T (5 x 140mm or 6 x 120mm) *

*  At this level having the GPU(s) also under water is assumed

Also, if you are not running AVX, you can add as much as 0.10 to all those voltages.

14.  NEVER WALK AWAY  from your machine while stress testing until you are sure that temps have stabilized.
Be AWARE if test uses multiple instruction sets like Real Bench who throws out its hardest load voltage wise with the 3rd test in the Benchmark but the 4th test results in higher temps.

Remember some AVX instructions are present during RoG Real Bench type loads which will raise VCores by 0.10 to 0.13 for short periods.
I would not suggest running Prime 95 w/ AVX under adaptive under above conditions.

15.  Having 4 sticks of memory will hinder ya OCs a bit.

16.   If ya want the best OCs ya machine can get, this is not the guide to use.  If ya wanna get it done over the weekend in between taking work home, course work, Honey-Do Lists, Daddy Taxi and other life demands, this may get it done in a weekend  .

17.  If this is just a gaming rig, no reason at all to mess with cache settings.   Image editing is the only thing I have found affected by cache but I haven't tested many programs outside of my everyday usage.

WORD  OF WARNING:  Some of us are having problems with the BIOS clock freezing and a suspected cause is the use the saving, loading and backing up of OC profiles in the Tools section of the BIOS.  I would avoid use of that feature until such time as the cause is confirmed or a fix is available.

Although manufacturers have made it very hard to damage anything, you the users are solely responsible for what you do to your machine.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 10, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> long post with very useful information.



That's great information, but before we unleashed the OP with this info, we really ought to get to the root of why his CPU is hitting 100'c while only running at 4 GHz w/ 1.25 volts under a 240mm AIO cooler.


----------



## newtonman (Sep 10, 2018)

i  am in  this section
1. Stop using AIDA, Prime 95 or anything else like that. Download RoG Real Bench, HWiNFO64

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?43233-Realbench-v2-Discussion-Thread-Download-Links
http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


Usage of testing and monitoring programs:

When you open Real Bench, move both windows to left side of screen. Open HWiNFO64, run "sensors only", you will get a pop up asking whether to disable reading the Asus EC chip, click "Disable this sensor". Move the HWiNFO64 window to upper right hand corner of screen. Stretch bottom of window to full screen height. Make the following changes:

-Right Click on "System" right at the top, select hide.
-In the next section, hide the last 4 lines starting "Core CPU Thermal Throttling" (if you watch temps, this is useless)
-Skip over the next section and Hide the section after that (section includes CPU Package thru DRAM Power)
-Now the whole reasons we did that was so you could see everything you wanna see at same time. You should be able to see Vcore 0, 1 and 2 at -the bottom of the window. If not hide a few more lines. Save and Quit will save your edits.

2. I am going to assume that you want your PC to power down and reduce voltages when not needed so for this we'll use Adaptive settings. Adaptive will throw an extra 0.10 to 0.13 volts at your CPU when AVX instructions are present. Again, I would NOT use P95 or AIDA on this setting without constant attention.

3. After setting BIOS to defaults, Input the following settings and then right click on them to add them to your favorites page. This will allow you to access all the settings you need to without bouncing all over the BIOS:

AI Overclock Tuner = Auto
1-Core Ratio Limit = 42 (all others should automatically change with Sync all cores selected above)
Max. CPU Cache Ratio = Auto
Min. CPU Cache Ratio = Auto
Fully Manual Mode = Disabled
Core Voltage = Adaptive
Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage = 1.200
Core Cache Voltage = Adaptive
Additional Turbo Mode CPU Cache Voltage = Auto
Eventual CPU Input Voltage = 1.90
DRAM Voltage = Auto

i  put everything in  bios as  you told me  but when i  do save  and  the computer  restarts doesnt load  windows

i didnt do something wrong

i am not sure but i believe  these parametres causes  the no loading
Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage = 1.200
Core Cache Voltage = Adaptive
Additional Turbo Mode CPU Cache Voltage = Auto
Eventual CPU Input Voltage = 1.90
DRAM Voltage = Auto
i am not sure


----------



## newtonman (Sep 11, 2018)

can  you help me  please??


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 12, 2018)

try 1.25 volts like you were using before. If the computer boots up and proves to be stable, try decreasing the voltage a little at a time. Different CPUs require different power levels to achieve the same OC. Your 4770k may not be what is considered a very good OC'ing chip, so it may require more voltage than most 4770k do for a OC.


----------



## John Naylor (Sep 13, 2018)

newtonman said:


> can  you help me  please??



As I said, you have to address your temperature problem before anything else.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 13, 2018)

First off read your friggin motherboard manual


----------



## newtonman (Sep 13, 2018)

what  you mean to  address my temperature problem??

in stressing  with  aida and intel ??  or  with  RoG Real Bench, ??

now  i  have  put  the settings  in the default  from my 4770k  
https://snag.gy/PluWYR.jpg

these are  the temperatures when my  477ok is not overclock

look if i dont  change  the settings  in these  4 

Core Cache Voltage = Adaptive
Additional Turbo Mode CPU Cache Voltage = Auto
Eventual CPU Input Voltage = 1.90
DRAM Voltage = Auto 

my computer  will load  windows
but if i put  these  settings 
Core Cache Voltage = Adaptive
Additional Turbo Mode CPU Cache Voltage = Auto
Eventual CPU Input Voltage = 1.90
DRAM Voltage = Auto   i will not be able to load windows
do you understand what i mean??please??


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 13, 2018)

So the CPU hasn't been delidded?

Well, it's kinda "don't do it if you don't know what you're doing" kind of a thing. And Haswell has also SMD:s next to the die.

I delidded my G3258 and 7700K with a razor but I'd not recommend it as you seem to be not so familiar with overclocking and tweaking.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 13, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> but I'd not recommend it as you seem to be not so familiar with overclocking and tweaking.



That's what i said to him.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 13, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> That's what i said to him.


Of course overclocking is kinda of thing that you need to start from somewhere, but if someone is just so helpless that there's a 4 page thread and still full of questions, I'd just go with stock clocks.

I guess that it's easy for me to say because I've been an overclocker since Pentium II era..


----------



## newtonman (Sep 13, 2018)

guys i fixed  i put all these settings  like john said and my  computer loads windows  now./
i forgot something for  these windows  didnt load

now  i will do  the  rest
4. Open Real Bench, select Benchmark Tab Check only the last box. Open HWiNFO64, run "sensors only" as described above. Start Real Bench and don't touch mouse till finished. Observe voltages and temps. If you can get thru these 2 minutes, your close.

5. Then try checking all 4 boxes and run again NOTE: During the 3rd test Open CL will send AVX instructions to CPU; pay close attention to Vcores as they will spike as described above. If passes.....

6. Switch to the Stress Test Tab and select the amount of RAM you have in your system and 2 hours..... (Note: If you plan on raising cache and / or RAM after a run, I will usually save the two hours and skip this step until I have Multiplier / Cache and RAM speed at my targets.  ...

after i will  finish  4 and  5 and  6  i will  tell  you my results


----------



## newtonman (Sep 15, 2018)

i have  the results  and tell me  your opinion
https://snag.gy/Eoai2U.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 15, 2018)

newtonman said:


> i have  the results  and tell me  your opinion
> https://snag.gy/Eoai2U.jpg


90c+ Ouch.



newtonman said:


> i have  the results  and tell me  your opinion
> https://snag.gy/Eoai2U.jpg


http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answe...e-4770k-shortening-life-span-overclocked.html


----------



## newtonman (Sep 15, 2018)

i am in bad  temperatures??


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 15, 2018)

It throttles around 95c, so chances are playing games over a long period of time will let it throttle after excessive load.


----------



## newtonman (Sep 15, 2018)

so what to do??
if i will  let  like  this??

AI Overclock Tuner = Auto
1-Core Ratio Limit = 44 (all others should automatically change with Sync all cores selected above)
Max. CPU Cache Ratio = Auto
Min. CPU Cache Ratio = Auto
Fully Manual Mode = Disabled
Core Voltage = Adaptive
Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage = 1.250
Core Cache Voltage = Adaptive
Additional Turbo Mode CPU Cache Voltage = Auto
Eventual CPU Input Voltage = 1.90
DRAM Voltage = Auto

everything  that  john told me i did


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 15, 2018)

newtonman said:


> i am in bad temperatures??


yes your playing Russian Roulette and you have had 4 safe pulls of the Trigger
As other people have Said
You need to regain Control of your Temps   they are close to being too High


----------



## newtonman (Sep 15, 2018)

how to control  the temps??

look when i did  the stress  test  i had on these settings
Core Voltage = Adaptive
Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage = 1.250
Core Cache Voltage = Adaptive
Additional Turbo Mode CPU Cache Voltage = Auto
Eventual CPU Input Voltage = 1.90
DRAM Voltage = Auto 

i was  stress the  test  with adaptive


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 15, 2018)

Remove Cooler >>>Repaste carefully refit   Improve your Case airflow (add Fans ) accept that you cannot overclock this CPU as high as you would like to.
every CPU is Different in respect of its ability to Overclock Heat and voltage are usualy the limiting Factors.
Finally if you can find someone local to you that has Experence with overclocking   take their help ( Hands on Overclocking is so much easier to learn than trying to take remote instruction)


----------



## newtonman (Sep 15, 2018)

I AM IN  BIG  DANGER??

i have the results and tell me your opinion
https://snag.gy/Eoai2U.jpg


----------

